# Dismounting



## [146606] (27 August 2020)

I feel stupid asking this. The other issues I'd previously posted about have improved a lot but my ability to dismount seems to be getting worse!

I'm 5'4'' (but very torso heavy and legs that belong to someone half my height!) and the horse I usually ride is 16hh but I rode a 15hh ish horse recently and had the same issue. I'm due to start on a 17hh horse in the next while so want to try and sort this before I break my legs 😂

Basically, each time I'm dismounting I seem to over balance and either almost fall forward over the horses shoulder or go the other way and as I'm landing on the ground my legs go under the horses stomach.

Does anyone have any tips? I don't feel stiff or sore when I'm about to dismount, I just can't seem to get the balance right. Only time recently I've been OK was when I dismounted quickly without thinking about it as someone was asking me a question (and it was a little 14 ish pony) so I'm definitely over thinking it!

Thanks all 😊

Edited to add: I've recently gotten back to riding after years away from it.


----------



## [59668] (27 August 2020)

I have been riding for like 20 years and still cant dismount gracefully!
I went through a phase of dismounting semi western style. Left foot in stirrup, right leg over, feet together, foot out of stirrup, so you are facing the horses side, take weight on hands on saddle, jump down slowly.


----------



## Roxylola (27 August 2020)

It sounds like you need to push up from your arms a bit more as you swing over. You should be able to stay relatively upright as you swing your leg over - it's a bit more athletic than people think.
I always used to show first time adults how to get on and off at the start of a lesson. The off is important and easier to demonstrate really


----------



## PapaverFollis (27 August 2020)

Bend your knees!  When I get off the 16.2hh I'm aiming to almost crouch into a super hero landing. Think cat.  Fortunately I have a sensible horse who is unphased by my silliness.


----------



## [146606] (27 August 2020)

Thanks all. I can stick the landing and it's the bending my knees that has saved me from ending up on my backside a few times 😂 it's the process of getting my legs on the ground that'd the issue. I'll definitely try to push up more with my hands. Thinking about it I think I tend to just lean forward and try to push up from my body on the saddle or something! It just feels a long way to the ground! Luckily the horse I usually ride doesn't care that I'm sliding ungracefully off him while trying to hug the saddle 😂


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 August 2020)

I get off onto a mounting block whenever possible.  I even decided that I had better do that when dismounting the first time I sat on  the youngster, having, not long before, landed in a heap when dismounting from the 16hh Draft horse, who looked at me with utter disdain.  I wasn't sure how the youngster would cope with that but fortunately she took it all in her stride, so to speak.


----------



## [146606] (27 August 2020)

I think I get nervous as there's always an audience. We dismount outside the arena where all the horses and people gather at the start/end of lessons (I carry a schooling whip so people are forced to socially distance from me 😎) I'm on one of the biggest horses so all the kids are watching my every move and then I mess it up while a 10 year old bounces off like rubber! I'm only 32 but being around riding school kids is making me feel at least 90!


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 August 2020)

Could try leaving one foot in the stirrup swing leg over, hover a moment and then hop out stirrup to the ground. Bit of a military way of doing it but does work.


----------



## Red-1 (28 August 2020)

Are you trying to land facing sideways? That is easier to do, but harder to do well, and not as safe.

 I always jump off so I land facing forwards, so if the horse moves I can keep walking with them. 

You always stay facing forwards, so lean forwards, spring off your right hand on the saddle above the knee block to get your legs over, left hand on the neck, but your front is already on the near side, ready for your feet to join you, ready to walk.


----------



## Skib (28 August 2020)

Many older people cannot dismount in the normal UK way. I am one of them. For most of us, the difficulty is that our right leg catches on the cantle of the saddle, that brings ones head down and prevents one landing upright on one's feet.
So the first question is whether this is the cause of your problem?

If your leg is able to clear the saddle, the next likelihood is that your head is too far to the left of the horse. As the right leg swings over, your head (the significant weight) should be to the right of the shoulder of the horse. That balance will help you to rotate and become upright to the ground. One needs to be upright as one allows oneself to drop to the ground. Otherwise as you say, your legs and feet will move sideways.

I realise this is the opposite of the advice above. I am not saying that is incorrect. Just describing what I do.

At my very first riding lesson (aged 61) I witnesses an experienced rider in his 80s fall to the cobbles when dismounting. The  RI immediately told me she didnt want me ever to fall like that and she taught me the cavalry dismount using the stirrup. This served me well till last winter and now being 80 myself, I returned on a cold day unable to budge from the saddle. This made me realise it was important to loosen up before dismounting and I do this by rising in walk (as for rising trot) on the final walk down the drive to the yard.
I would trot but the yard dont allow trotting on the tarmac.


----------



## Widgeon (28 August 2020)

Nothing much to add to this but as Roxylola says it is all a bit more athletic than onlookers might think! I keep my legs together as I come down and push slightly off the pommel of the saddle so I'm landing about a foot away from the horses' feet, rather than sliding underneath him. The other thing is to try to do it as quickly as possible (within reason) and all in one movement - the longer you take the harder it gets, and the more likely you are to get stuck half way. I have also had this happen (getting stuck on the cantle), I can't remember if I was at a riding school or trekking centre but I had an audience and it was very embarrassing. 

Obviously all this goes to pot after a jumping lesson or fast hack in which case my aim is to slide down his side while clutching his neck, and hopefully stay more or less upright on landing.


----------



## Red-1 (28 August 2020)

When dismounting from Police horses we always did a military dismount, if you didn't all your equipment got caught up (cuffs, baton, gas, polos, etc).

However, at home I don't do that as it does shift the saddle to one side for most people and puts uneven pressure on the horse. At home I do a normal dismount or, for a bigger horse, dismount onto a block, or the ramp, or the steps...


----------



## jnb (28 August 2020)

I have taught my baby cob to stand at the mounting block so I can get off - for some reason I get off on to the block on the wrong side (I suppose because I situate the mounting block to get on, then come back in, in the opposite direction and get off?)

When I am away from home I have to psyche myself up (bad back, dodgy left knee and athritic left thumb!) and clutch my cob's breastplate as he has no mane to prevent myself going A over T. Cob rollls his eyes - he's used to my awful dismounting. 
Weirdly in an emergency I can get off in the blink of any eye! no falling over! hmmmm


----------



## PapaverFollis (28 August 2020)

I do think the key is to think as little as possible and just get off in one fluid movement.  Obviously a little different if one is guarding wonky joints etc though.

I sometimes click my heals together over the horse's bum as I dismount like they made us do in Pony Club sometimes. Just to see if I still can. 😂


----------



## [146606] (28 August 2020)

Morning everyone, 

So when I land, I land facing the horse's side. I don't think I've ever (even when I used to ride years ago) landed facing forward. Something to aim for in the future maybe! 

My leg isn't getting stuck on the cantle and when I over balance, it's over the horses right shoulder, not the left. I do think that I might be doing it too slowly. The best dismounts I've done recently are when I've not thought about it and just hopped off. I might need to try and do it a bit faster and see what happens (hopefully there isn't anyone around with a camera to catch the result 😂) 

Quite a few have mentioned the mikatary style dismount. I'll discuss it with my instructor but I've never seen anyone there dismount like that and I'm not sure if they'd want me to try it but I'll ask! I'll also see about dismounting onto the mounting block. I've no issue with riding a bigger horse until it comes time to get off him 😂


----------



## Red-1 (28 August 2020)

Re-rider said:



			Morning everyone,

So when I land, I land facing the horse's side. I don't think I've ever (even when I used to ride years ago) landed facing forward. Something to aim for in the future maybe!

My leg isn't getting stuck on the cantle and when I over balance, it's over the horses right shoulder, not the left. I do think that I might be doing it too slowly. The best dismounts I've done recently are when I've not thought about it and just hopped off. I might need to try and do it a bit faster and see what happens (hopefully there isn't anyone around with a camera to catch the result 😂)

Quite a few have mentioned the mikatary style dismount. I'll discuss it with my instructor but I've never seen anyone there dismount like that and I'm not sure if they'd want me to try it but I'll ask! I'll also see about dismounting onto the mounting block. I've no issue with riding a bigger horse until it comes time to get off him 😂
		
Click to expand...

This makes sense why you fall. I dismount, as I said, facing forwards. I have had to pretend to dismount in my sitting room LOL> As I dismount, I put y right hand on the neck and left hand on the left knee roll. I bend forwards so my upper weight is supported on my right hand and sort of pendulum forwards to free my leg then up again, using both hands. You can't really fall as your  right is on the mane throghout, as you never turn sideways you automatically face forwards on landing. 

Turning sideways will tend to spin you backwards. If the horse moves at all, you are a goner.


----------



## [146606] (28 August 2020)

I don't fall (almost a few times!). I think I'm going to need to watch some YouTube videos of people dismounting facing forwards. I've never seen someone do that. Everyone I've seen dismount ends up facing toward the horse (unless I'm misunderstanding you, apologies if I am).


----------



## Wishfilly (28 August 2020)

As an alternative to a cavalry dismount, which can sometimes cause its own problems, you could also try dismounting western style, by bringing your leg over the horse's neck, rather than over the cantle. I know you say your leg isn't getting stuck, but I wonder if you are leaning quite far forwards to bring it up over the cantle (perhaps because you lack flexibility in the hips, which a lot of people do have an issue with), and then you are unbalanced on the way down. Dismounting western style is another option to try and see if it works better for you!

The military style dismount can work well for people, but you do need to be able to kick your foot out on the way down, or you can get in real trouble, and this does require a little bit of upper body/core strength, in my experience, so may not work well for everyone. There may be a better way to do it, though!

I also wonder if making a conscious effort to keep your core muscles engaged whilst dismounting may help?

But certainly ask the riding school if they are able to suggest any options or if you can try different ways of dismounting!


----------



## [146606] (28 August 2020)

I'm definitely leaning very far forward. My hips are quite flexible though so I think it's more out of fear (in my head if I'm leaning forward I feel safer than if I just swing my leg over which is probably not the case at all!). I'll have a chat with the instructor and see what she says. A smaller horse would sort most of the issue I think, it just feels so far to jump down hence why I kind of sliiiiiiiide off 😂


----------



## PapaverFollis (28 August 2020)

Do you need to go to a playground and jump off some stuff? 😁  The distance  you actually drop when getting off even a big horse is not very far at all.  Your feet are much nearer the floor than your head is! 😂 It sounds silly but I actually have to remind myself of that sometimes.   I'm terribly scared of heights but whenever I feel nervous like on a step ladder type height I have to remember that my feet are a fair way away from my eyes.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 August 2020)

i have hip trouble and am old so i have used the military style dismount for many years and find it much easier , dont think i could do the normal dismount nowadays..


----------



## [146606] (28 August 2020)

I've such short legs that they feel like they're not far from my eyes 😂


----------



## cobgoblin (28 August 2020)

Im trying to work out what I do, because I don't think about it at the time. 

I think.. Reins in left hand, right hand on the pommel. Both feet out of stirrups. Swing right leg over back quickly, which turns me so I face the saddle and slide down.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (28 August 2020)

I would get off on a mounting block if your horse is sensible.  Maybe I should try it.  I always feel a bit unbalanced when I dismount, and I find it easier getting off in the school where it's a nice cushy landing.  I think it's partly psychological as I know I'm going to land comfortably therefore less likely to balls it up.  Don't know if that's relatable to you OP.  

Also, I don't quite get the obsession with dismounting to the left hand side (and, actually, doing everything from the left hand side), and calling the right hand side the "wrong" side.  If one finds it easier to dismount to the right, then do it, it isn't wrong!  Some people have one leg stronger than the other and find swinging their left leg up and over easier, so if that's what they find easier they should be encouraged to do it.


----------



## [146606] (28 August 2020)

In summary, I'm a big fraidy cat 😂 I think most of it is psychological but thinking about it, my left hand might be an issue too, I think I've been putting it near my right hand on the pommel instead of keeping a wider base for balance. I'll give the tips a go next week and report back 😬


----------



## Muddy unicorn (29 August 2020)

Dismounting is one of my biggest challenges too 😬. In one of my first lessons, the horse had a dressage saddle with a very high cantle.  My hips aren’t as flexible as they were and my leg got stuck 😳. Thankfully the horse was a saint and just stood there while I sorted myself out ... my lovely instructor showed me how to do the military dismount which works perfectly now (with some practice).  I find it easier to do it a bit faster as then the movement flows more and you’re not spending ages with the weight in one stirrup and less likely to mess up getting the left foot out of the stirrup.  

It’s very disheartening though to watch my daughter dismount in a nanosecond - she flies her legs up and over the horse as if she’s vaulting and lands as lightly as a cat .... I’m not sure I could ever have done that even without ageing creaky hips ...


----------



## Keith_Beef (29 August 2020)

Skib said:



			This made me realise it was important to loosen up before dismounting and I do this by rising in walk (as for rising trot) on the final walk down the drive to the yard.
I would trot but the yard dont allow trotting on the tarmac.
		
Click to expand...

After a long session, or when the weather is cold, I find that it helps get the flexibility and feel back in my feet to take them out of the stirrups and spend fifteen seconds or so rotating my feet clockwise and then the same time anticlockwise.

When we ride long distances to where we're going to stable the horses overnight before continuing the next day, we will usually dismount a hundred to two hundred meters away from the yard entrance and walk the horses in hand into the yard.


----------



## Summit (29 August 2020)

I dismount on the right and slide myself down his shoulder


----------



## Skib (29 August 2020)

Wishfilly said:



			The military style dismount can work well for people, but you do need to be able to kick your foot out on the way down, or you can get in real trouble, and this does require a little bit of upper body/core strength, in my experience, so may not work well for everyone. There may be a better way to do it, though!
		
Click to expand...

May be I should have mentioned this. You dont do any thing on the way down. There is a moment when one is stationary facing the horse. It is very important not to bend your left knee during the cavalry dismount. Your right leg swings over to join it and you are standing at attention facing the horse. Then take the weight on your hands resting in the saddle, free both feet together and drop to the ground. 
Someone from the cavalry kindly sent me a couple of links.


----------



## Wishfilly (29 August 2020)

Skib said:



			May be I should have mentioned this. You dont do any thing on the way down. There is a moment when one is stationary facing the horse. It is very important not to bend your left knee during the cavalry dismount. Your right leg swings over to join it and you are standing at attention facing the horse. Then take the weight on your hands resting in the saddle, free both feet together and drop to the ground.
Someone from the cavalry kindly sent me a couple of links.






Click to expand...


Yes, that's what I mean- you take the weight on your hands (even if just momentarily) in order to free your foot whilst both your legs are on the left side of the horse (this is what I meant by on the way down, although perhaps it's badly worded). This requires a bit of upper body/core strength and a bit of technique to do safely. I'm not saying it's unsafe if you can do it correctly, and in some situations it is the best option. However, I don't think it's the best option for everyone!

Even the pros get it wrong sometimes: https://www.military.com/video/forces/humor/royal-horse-guard-loses-footing/1244416351001

This may not be the case for the OP, but when I worked at a riding school/trekking centre, a lot of the clients who struggled to dismount would struggle to do this as well, because they lack core/upper body strength. However, more could manage a western style dismount safely. Some (mostly older clients or those with disabilities) needed to dismount directly onto a mounting block.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 August 2020)

i dont have huge core strength but managed perfectly well doing the military dismount, i swing R leg over and position next to L leg, , lean slightly forwards while taking weight remove L foot from stirrup and slide slowly down so i dont hit the ground hard .  i was going to say slide graciously down but i dont think i do 
i found that the trouble with the western dismount is that horse may put head up and catch your leg,, also you  slide down pretty quick which is not good if you are not prepared to hit the ground so hard.


----------



## Wishfilly (29 August 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			i dont have huge core strength but managed perfectly well doing the military dismount, i swing r leg over and position next to l leg, , lean slightly forwards while taking weight remove l foot from stirrup and slide slowly down so i dont hit the ground hard .  i was going to say slide graciously down but i dont think i do 

Click to expand...

I'm sure you are gracious! And you probably have more core strength than you think.

Anyway, it's not a hill I'm going to die on, and at least it gives OP some options to try out.


----------



## [146606] (29 August 2020)

Thanks guys. My next lesson is next week so I'll see how I get on. I would ideally like to stick with a 'standard' dismount because I think 99% of the issue is psychological. My core/upper body isnt fantastic but not awful and I'm quite flexible so there's no reason I shouldn't be able to dismount but I'm just psyching myself out I think (plus doing something stupid with my hands that's narrowing my base of support which might be what's making me feel I'm going to fall forward). Heights don't bother me, it's the sudden stop at the end! I shall report back 😊


----------



## Keith_Beef (31 August 2020)

Skib said:



			May be I should have mentioned this. You dont do any thing on the way down. There is a moment when one is stationary facing the horse. It is very important not to bend your left knee during the cavalry dismount. Your right leg swings over to join it and you are standing at attention facing the horse. Then take the weight on your hands resting in the saddle, free both feet together and drop to the ground.
Someone from the cavalry kindly sent me a couple of links.






Click to expand...

In that dismount, the rider definitely bends his left knee and puts his right foot to the ground before the left foot.

I've always found it odd that dismounting was never taught where I have ridden... I've no idea if my own way of dismounting is considered strange or eccentric, but nobody, neither instructor nor fellow pupil, has ever commented on it.


----------



## alibali (31 August 2020)

Interestingly I've just been teaching my young, fit, flexible, long legged daughter to dismount and she was having exactly the same issue as you so had no excuses! It was definitely psychological with her. Finally cracked it by playing a game with her to see how fast she could get off. You might feel a bit too old to have someone shouting "Quick, quick a lion's coming you need to get off" though 😂


----------



## [146606] (31 August 2020)

alibali said:



			Interestingly I've just been teaching my young, fit, flexible, long legged daughter to dismount and she was having exactly the same issue as you so had no excuses! It was definitely psychological with her. Finally cracked it by playing a game with her to see how fast she could get off. You might feel a bit too old to have someone shouting "Quick, quick a lion's coming you need to get off" though 😂
		
Click to expand...

I think it might work! 🤣


----------



## [146606] (5 September 2020)

Oh god, today's lesson was awful.

First time on this horse, 17hh (I'm 5'4'' with tiny legs) . Felt really unsteady in the saddle even at walk. He tends to slam on the brakes so I spent most of my time falling forward onto his neck. Cantered, he bucked. I stayed on but my heart is still racing. I've never experienced a buck before.

Told the instructor I was nervous about dismounting so we finished up a few minutes early so we wouldn't have an audience. Of course there were about 8 people watching. I totally freaked and wouldn't get off. Wasn't allowed to dismount to a mounting block, it's for disabled riders only apparently. Eventually agreed to dismount onto a low wall. It was the slowest, most ungraceful dismount I've ever done in my entire life.

Right now I never want to get on a horse again, ever! So of course I've booked back on the same horse for next week. I'm not sure whether that's a good or bad idea. I don't want to avoid riding him and end up with a fear of big horses but I also don't want to push myself to ride him when I don't feel stable at all on him. Maybe I should ask to ride one of the few smaller horses they have? I feel like an idiot at the moment for panicking so much about getting off 😭


----------



## Cortez (5 September 2020)

Good grief, what are you doing to yourself? A small person on a giant horse is just silly, and even more silly if it's making you feel afraid (I know, I know: lots of shorties love riding tall horses - it was a massive fad when I lived in the States, and you know what? They all looked daft). I'm 5'9" and I wouldn't get on anything over 15.3 these days, simply because it's such a pain in the a*se getting on and off the blooming things.


----------



## Keith_Beef (5 September 2020)

Re-rider said:



			Oh god, today's lesson was awful.

First time on this horse, 17hh (I'm 5'4'' with tiny legs) . Felt really unsteady in the saddle even at walk. He tends to slam on the brakes so I spent most of my time falling forward onto his neck. Cantered, he bucked. I stayed on but my heart is still racing. I've never experienced a buck before.

Told the instructor I was nervous about dismounting so we finished up a few minutes early so we wouldn't have an audience. Of course there were about 8 people watching. I totally freaked and wouldn't get off. Wasn't allowed to dismount to a mounting block, it's for disabled riders only apparently. Eventually agreed to dismount onto a low wall. It was the slowest, most ungraceful dismount I've ever done in my entire life.

Right now I never want to get on a horse again, ever! So of course I've booked back on the same horse for next week. I'm not sure whether that's a good or bad idea. I don't want to avoid riding him and end up with a fear of big horses but I also don't want to push myself to ride him when I don't feel stable at all on him. Maybe I should ask to ride one of the few smaller horses they have? I feel like an idiot at the moment for panicking so much about getting off 😭
		
Click to expand...

I get the impression that you have a less than sympathetic instructor...

What's the surface in your school or arena?

I have an idea for building confidence...

Find a set of step-ladders.

Climb up one step, then jump off backwards. Don't turn around before jumping, just jump back from one step up. Allow your knees to flex as you land.
Now climb up two steps and jump off backwards. Now do it again, as many times as you need for it to become easy.
Repeat this, up to four steps. Each time, you'll have to jump a bit further back, to get away from the step ladder, and you'll fall through the air a bit farther and so land with a bit more force.
If at any point your ankles, knees, or anywhere else starts to ache, give it up and try again the next day.

The idea is that you learn that you can allow yourself to fall from that height and be confident that you won't hurt yourself.

You won't learn the action of dismounting, but you'll get rid of any fear of injuring yourself because of the height.


----------



## [146606] (5 September 2020)

Cortez said:



			Good grief, what are you doing to yourself? A small person on a giant horse is just silly, and even more silly if it's making you feel afraid (I know, I know: lots of shorties love riding tall horses - it was a massive fad when I lived in the States, and you know what? They all looked daft). I'm 5'9" and I wouldn't get on anything over 15.3 these days, simply because it's such a pain in the a*se getting on and off the blooming things.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't my choice to ride him. I'm having lessons and the instructor felt he was the most appropriate horse to ride this week. She wanted to move me onto a slightly less lazy horse than I usually ride (he's 16hh). I've no issue with the height while I'm actually riding, it's getting off that makes me panic. 

Keith_Beef I might actually try that. I had a bad ankle break a few years ago and have metal in my ankle (instructor is aware) so I think that makes me more fearful, I don't want to land awkwardly on it as my surgeon said if I even sprain it, it's likely to be a surgery job to fix it again...

My instructor is lovely but she tends to laugh things off e.g. When the horse bucked. It's an attempt to make me feel like it wasn't such a big deal I think. Something just didn't feel right today. The saddle felt like it was more padded than the usual one I use but I seemed to be sitting on the pommel the entire time, even when the horse was standing still. Felt really wobbly throughout the lesson. Feeling very deflated now 😞


----------



## Skib (5 September 2020)

Keith_Beef said:



			In that dismount, the rider definitely bends his left knee and puts his right foot to the ground before the left foot.
.
		
Click to expand...

You may be right. I always called the way I get off the "old lady" dismount. Then I was taught for a time by an ex army officer who told me I was being rude and must call it the Cavalry dismount.
Whatever you call it, it is the way I have been dismounting since my first lesson 19 years ago. The Pony Club handbook suggests it for less physically able children.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 September 2020)

Re-rider said:



			It wasn't my choice to ride him. I'm having lessons and the instructor felt he was the most appropriate horse to ride this week. She wanted to move me onto a slightly less lazy horse than I usually ride (he's 16hh). I've no issue with the height while I'm actually riding, it's getting off that makes me panic.

Keith_Beef I might actually try that. I had a bad ankle break a few years ago and have metal in my ankle (instructor is aware) so I think that makes me more fearful, I don't want to land awkwardly on it as my surgeon said if I even sprain it, it's likely to be a surgery job to fix it again...

My instructor is lovely but she tends to laugh things off e.g. When the horse bucked. It's an attempt to make me feel like it wasn't such a big deal I think. Something just didn't feel right today. The saddle felt like it was more padded than the usual one I use but I seemed to be sitting on the pommel the entire time, even when the horse was standing still. Felt really wobbly throughout the lesson. Feeling very deflated now 😞
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear you had such a horrible time, that's sad to hear.  Have you explained to your instructor exactly why you have this anxiety about dismounting, as you have said here?  If someone told me this I would take it very seriously in the sense that you are afraid of genuinely injuring yourself if you get it wrong, rather that the fear being baseless (I'm not an instructor btw).  As for saying that dismounting at the block is only for disabled riders, well I'm sorry but that's not on - it can be done, she's just unwilling to let you do it.  I would explain to your instructor, if you haven't already, that you feel safer and less likely to injure yourself, therefore less anxious, if you were able to use the block.  I do despair at horsey people sometimes, there's often an attitude of "well that's not the way it's done" with no good reason as to why.  If it were me and I said all of the above to my instructor and they were still dismissive and unwilling to find a solution to make your experience more positive, and therefore confidence increased, then I would be looking elsewhere.


----------



## [146606] (5 September 2020)

I did explain about my ankle (I was having issues with the former horse trying to squish my leg against the fence previously and had to explain that my ankle issues were the reason I hated him doing that so much). I think the issue with my instructor is that she is quite new and quite young and when the bosses say not to use the mounting block to dismount, she doesn't want to rock the boat. I was on the verge of tears today, felt like such an idiot because I was so scared of dismounting and had an audience of kids and parents gawping at me. My ankle is just part of it, the majority of the issue is just me being a big scaredy cat and psyching myself out. I might go for a hack (different location) tomorrow as I'm usually on something 15hh or less there and I think waiting a week for my next lesson is going to make me a bundle of nerves. I am moving house soon (just a few weeks) and will be changing to a new riding school then and I am looking forward to that. This school is very much geared up for children, they don't have a huge selection of horses for adults and some of the instructors, mine included, are nice but perhaps not as experienced as I would like. There are a few unsafe practices going on too. Sorry for the essay, this feels like having a therapy session 😂 long dog walk for me to clear my head I think!


----------



## Wishfilly (5 September 2020)

Re-rider said:



			It wasn't my choice to ride him. I'm having lessons and the instructor felt he was the most appropriate horse to ride this week. She wanted to move me onto a slightly less lazy horse than I usually ride (he's 16hh). I've no issue with the height while I'm actually riding, it's getting off that makes me panic.

Keith_Beef I might actually try that. I had a bad ankle break a few years ago and have metal in my ankle (instructor is aware) so I think that makes me more fearful, I don't want to land awkwardly on it as my surgeon said if I even sprain it, it's likely to be a surgery job to fix it again...

My instructor is lovely but she tends to laugh things off e.g. When the horse bucked. It's an attempt to make me feel like it wasn't such a big deal I think. Something just didn't feel right today. The saddle felt like it was more padded than the usual one I use but I seemed to be sitting on the pommel the entire time, even when the horse was standing still. Felt really wobbly throughout the lesson. Feeling very deflated now 😞
		
Click to expand...

I'm 5'4'' too, and I don't really ride anything above 15.2- I just don't feel effective or comfortable. I struggle to believe that the stables doesn't have anything that's more suitable for you that isn't also massive. Personally, I wouldn't want to ride a 17hh horse whilst learning- I'm not convinced it will teach you much, as you won't be able to get your legs into the right places, and it'll probably be uncomfortable. In my opinion, a 17hh horse is not appropriate for a 5'4'' beginner/novice.

Feeling unsteady, the fact that he slams on the brakes and the fact he bucked are also negative points. 

I would ask to ride something forwards going but smaller. I can't believe they don't have that available, and if they don't, I'd be considering whether the stable has enough suitable horses, or if it would be worth trying another?

If you have metal in your ankle, that changes things, and I would *insist *on being allowed to dismount onto the mounting block. You may not be disabled, but you have a physical need to do so.


----------



## [146606] (5 September 2020)

I think we might have cross-posted. I'm due to change schools very soon anyway so very much looking forward to that. I think this place is more for kids. There are about  4 horses the adults ride (unless they are very small adults and have more options). They're either huge or hugely lazy (or both!). There's one horse I've asked about (she's about 14.3/15hh) but instructor thinks I might be too tall for her. She's a cobby type and I'm not overweight so I don't think I'd be too big for her! I'm going to ask about her again. I'm booked on the 17hh for next week but like has been said here, if I'm scared it's just silly.


----------



## Wishfilly (5 September 2020)

Re-rider said:



			I think we might have cross-posted. I'm due to change schools very soon anyway so very much looking forward to that. I think this place is more for kids. There are about  4 horses the adults ride (unless they are very small adults and have more options). They're either huge or hugely lazy (or both!). There's one horse I've asked about (she's about 14.3/15hh) but instructor thinks I might be too tall for her. She's a cobby type and I'm not overweight so I don't think I'd be too big for her! I'm going to ask about her again. I'm booked on the 17hh for next week but like has been said here, if I'm scared it's just silly.
		
Click to expand...

I think we did cross post! Sorry!

A 14.3hh cobby type will be perfect for you! I do have short legs, but I ride 13hh/13.2 ponies relatively regularly and I don't look underhorsed). 14.2 is about my ideal height. Some people do get a bit snobby/weird about adults on ponies, though. I wonder if there is an element of this going on. 

I hope you're able to find somewhere with a more suitable range of horses when you move.


----------



## Arzada (5 September 2020)

Re-rider said:



			I think we might have cross-posted. I'm due to change schools very soon anyway so very much looking forward to that. I think this place is more for kids. There are about  4 horses the adults ride (unless they are very small adults and have more options). They're either huge or hugely lazy (or both!). There's one horse I've asked about (she's about 14.3/15hh) but instructor thinks I might be too tall for her. She's a cobby type and I'm not overweight so I don't think I'd be too big for her! I'm going to ask about her again. I'm booked on the 17hh for next week but like has been said here, if I'm scared it's just silly.
		
Click to expand...

You are most likely younger than I am and a younger me may have decided to try again on the 17hh. That said even a younger me wouldn't want to be 'taught' by the unsympathic again. Now that I'm older I'm kinder to myself so if this was me I wouldn't ride at the school again. There's really no need because you will be leaving soon anyway. In the meantime I'd hack out instead at the other yard. And at some point in the future when you're happier about dismounting you can enjoy the bigger horses again.


----------



## [146606] (5 September 2020)

I've booked a hack tomorrow, nice relaxing couple of hours (hopefully!). I'm going to contact this riding school and ask to swap to the smaller horse for next week (or at least to swap back to the horse I usually ride) . If they say no, I'm going to cancel the next lessons and wait until I move. 

I'm 32 so still young but old enough to not appreciate when things are made more difficult than necessary. Dismounting is such a minor part of riding in the grand scheme of things but I really felt today that I couldn't relax as I was thinking about having to dismount at the end. I'm sure my nerves didn't help the poor horse, he has seemed a bit skittish before I even got on, now that I think back on it. The week before on my usual horse I had a great lesson and the plan was to start jumping again today which I felt was great progress (if perhaps a bit premature as I've only been back in the saddle since July and had ridden less than a handful of times in the 15-20 ish years prior) so today has been a big knock to my confidence as I struggled to balance even in walk. 

I have calmed down a bit now, I feel silly being so scared but I've not felt that fear for a long time (last time was probably when I was a kid and my then instructor told me to jump a fence about twice the height of anything I'd attempted before. Horse refused and I promptly fell on my backside 😂). I just felt an idiot today and I'm not going to pay £40 a week for that pleasure. 

Thanks for all the advice everyone 👍🏻☺️


----------



## ycbm (5 September 2020)

Years of being on very big horses with very cold feet in winter made me learn a slow controlled dismount which would also help your fragile ankle. 

I lean forwards,  twist my torso,  put my left arm bent at the elbow on the right hand side in front of the saddle,  take some weight on my right hand on the pommel, then swing my leg over,  taking all my weight in my left armpit hooked over the wither and lower myself slowly to the ground.  

I've got smaller horses now but I'm a lot older and still find it useful.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 September 2020)

ycbm said:



			Years of being on very big horses with very cold feet in winter made me learn a slow controlled dismount which would also help your fragile ankle.

I lean forwards,  twist my torso,  put my left arm bent at the elbow on the right hand side in front of the saddle,  take some weight on my right hand on the pommel, then swing my leg over,  taking all my weight in my left armpit hooked over the wither and lower myself slowly to the ground. 

I've got smaller horses now but I'm a lot older and still find it useful.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly how I get off most of the time, landing only on my left foot as I cannot place my right foot down easily (broken ankle 8 years ago, now chronic arthritis in it). Very occasionally  I might slide down Bs  shoulder,  shes very tolerant now.
OP, I'm 5ft 5, on a 14hh. I wont get on anything over 15.2 these days mainly due to the getting off.....


----------



## [146606] (5 September 2020)

It's good to hear that others aren't fans of getting off giant horses either 😂 I do think there is sometimes the attitude amongst horsey folk that if you're nervous of anything, you must be useless. I never had problems bouncing off a horse when I first learned to ride and was happiest on the bigger horses (I haven't grown much since I was about 12 so the big horses then, I would probably still consider big now 😂). Now the idea of effectively throwing myself off something is very scary! It's very much psychological, I don't get any pain in my ankle when I dismount (that is certain to change as it gets colder though), it's just the fear of it because I endured some horrific pain and multiple surgeries with it. For a couple of years after I injured it, I couldn't even touch my ankle without feeling faint as it was so sensitive. A fear of falling and hurting anything was bound to stick with me as a result.

A fun fact to give you all a giggle, I actually broke it by falling in the door of the staff room (there was a step down) on my first day... Working in a hospital 😎


----------



## Northern Hare (5 September 2020)

Hi OP! In your lesson, I’m guessing that the dismount is something that you’re only practicing once per lesson. However if you were having a problem with the trot/canter transition, for example, then you’d practice that several times in your lesson....  Mounting and dismounting is really just another element of learning to ride just the same as your transitions, paces etc.

So, would it be possible for you to book a half hour private lesson? Then you could use that to really get to grips with dismounting - say 5+ times in the half hour session, interspersed with your other lesson activities. You could maybe trial different ways to dismount and find the best for you, making sure you don’t tweak your ankle. 😊


----------



## [146606] (5 September 2020)

I've been having one hour private lessons so in theory that should be possible. However, my lessons are in the outdoor arena which doesn't have a mounting block. The mounting block is in the indoor arena where everyone mounts then everyone dismounts on the concrete just outside (so always an audience) so it's really not ideal.


----------



## Northern Hare (5 September 2020)

Re-rider said:



			I've been having one hour private lessons so in theory that should be possible. However, my lessons are in the outdoor arena which doesn't have a mounting block. The mounting block is in the indoor arena where everyone mounts then everyone dismounts on the concrete just outside (so always an audience) so it's really not ideal.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, just thinking of ways around this, do you have an IKEA near you? They do a great wooden stool (Bekvam) that is handy as a mounting block. If you had something similar, you could take that with you and use that to mount in the outdoor school so you can practice dismounting in the school onto the school surface, rather than on onto the concrete yard? (NB. I’m not suggesting you dismount onto the wooden stool - I don’t think it would be suitable for you to dismount onto.)

Ps. I don’t suppose to live near Newcastle do you? If so, I could lend you a Bekvam stool or a purpose built three-step mounting block suitable for dismounting onto 😊


----------



## [146606] (5 September 2020)

Thanks but no I'm quite a distance away. I'm moving riding schools in a few weeks as I'm moving house so hopefully they will have a more suitable set up. There are about 6 riding schools within a short distance of my new house so I'll be spoiled for choice 😊


----------



## Red-1 (6 September 2020)

I am glad you plan to cancel the next lesson with the unsympathetic instructor, it is what I would do. Enjoy some nice hacking on a sensible sized horse until you move. Moving is stressful enough.


----------



## Rumtytum (6 September 2020)

No advice about dismounting but it’s great that you’ll have a choice of riding schools after your house move (and good luck with that!). I don’t think your current instructor and school are right for you at all. I have private lessons too, the yard is wonderful and I’m very happy there, good job as it’s the only one in the area 😊.


----------



## [146606] (6 September 2020)

Just a little update. Had a wonderful, relaxing 2 hour hack earlier. Some cantering but mainly trot and walk. Lovely mare that was probably just shy of 15hh. Took a deep breath and dismounted in one swift movement 😁


----------



## Spotherisk (7 September 2020)

That sounds great, well done and I hope you had a big grin on your face at the end!


----------



## yhanni (11 September 2020)

I think you should just stay riding at the hacking place until you move and avoid the other 'riding school' completely. It doesn't sound suitable and is expensive for what you seem to get.  There are some fabulous places around with some wonderfully motivating, inspirational instructors who would take your anxieties seriously and not rush you into doing anything you're not comfortable with. Perhaps when you have moved, you could ask for recommendations on here & hopefully find somewhere that would fit the bill.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 September 2020)

It probably doesn't matter now as you are moving area but if I asked to use the mounting block to dismount and was told that was for disabled riders only, I should be saying 'I am going to get off onto the mounting block, or this will be my last lesson here'.  I am another with a plate in my ankle and a formerly broken bone in the same foot (different accident).  Has this place not heard of 'hidden disabilities'?  I am a  lot older than you, OP and like riding big horses but do not enjoy dismounting onto a hard surface from them.  If I have to do so, I use a method like ycbm's but prefer to dismount onto a block whenever possible.


----------



## Green Bean (23 September 2020)

I dismounted once the cavalry way, and my foot got stuck in the stirrup (first time trying a horse after being away from riding for too long). Very embarrassing! I have recently developed a rather sore right hip/ball joint which is causing me issues in my dismount. I am also tubby around the middle, but leg length is okay. My horse refuses to stand still which I need to work on (my fault, it didn't bother me before my hip/leg issue). I dismounted very ungracefully yesterday so am thinking of taking some Ibuprofens before I ride again to loosen me up a bit. It was suggested in a thread I posted on the subject that I bring my right leg over the neck and slide down, thought about it yesterday, but think my tummy may well get in the way of that!


----------

